# Who used JBLearning for their NRT-Paramedic



## asuwrestler (Mar 23, 2009)

I want to know how helpfull was it, and how similar were the questions???


----------



## reaper (Mar 23, 2009)

It has a decent test bank. I recommend it to people that getting ready to take their test. It is not there to learn from. Mainly to get you used to the type of questions and the format used.


----------



## JROD (Mar 24, 2009)

I used the Prentice Hall:EMT-achieve paramedic prep program online which wasn't bad. It was only like $20 for a year subscription or something like that.  It has four 180 question tests that cover the different areas of content you will find on the NREMT test. It also has 25-question content area tests and 10-question practice tests in each of the different areas. At the end of the test you can go back and review the entire thing including all of your right and wrong answers and the rationales for each.

I also bought the book "SUCCESS! for the Paramedic" ($27 i think) which was pretty good too.  This is basically a cliffnotes for the brady and mosby texts that are used.  It has tests for each chapter in the book and gives rationales for each answer. There are also page numbers listed with each answer so you can go back and look it up in either text book that you used during class.  

Never tried JBlearning so don't know anything about it...


----------



## exodus (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought the JBLearning for the basic, and plan on purchasing it for the paramedic. It really helped a lot making sure I was ready.  The JB learning test was actually much more difficult than the NREMT.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 24, 2009)

reaper said:


> the type of questions and the format used.


Is simple. Don't expect a lot of scenario details. Registry prefers to leave the ..."_One sunny day, in the month of May"..._ type of B.S. out. Straight forward, look at the question. See what it is really asking you. 

This is part of the problem with canidates.. they do not read the question; they assume  what it is asking before finishing the question. Look at the parameters. Examine patients before A, B, C's and know the difference between ventilation and oxygenation, and when patients should be ventilated. 

People make the test harder than it is. Why? Because they are comparing it to their class or school; when in fact it is *not!* Nor is the books they read from.. albeit Brady, Mosby, whatever! NREMT tests over prehospital minimal knowledge of the duties, requirements of being an EMT and the medicine of EMS. 

Mosts texts give you their impression of what care should be like and how it should be performed.. again their version. They are all supposed to follow NHTSA curriculum but then again.. supposed is a big statement. 

Know AHA required BLS and ACLS material (as you should had already) and study. I mean study not read. Make notes, know the material inside and out. Know what is personal opinion and what is the ground facts.. 

Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## asuwrestler (Mar 24, 2009)

hey Ridryder911, i have read a lot of different explainations about difference between ventilation and oxygenation, to "you" what is the difference???


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 25, 2009)

I bought the JB learning questions data base for EMT-B, which I am NOT yet.  In my opinion the Pren Hall test bank was junk and far too easy.  After I took and failed the NREMT I can make an honest comparo to the JB test questions.  They are much harder and very similar to the actual test.  In fact I noticed some questions that were the same (worded slightly different).  I feel good that with enough studying and once I score 80% or above on these item banks, that I will past the test.  Obviously I will keep you all informed.


----------



## asuwrestler (Mar 25, 2009)

anybody else out there use the JBL Test Prep for the "Paramedic" side of it?


----------



## exodus (Mar 26, 2009)

asuwrestler said:


> hey Ridryder911, i have read a lot of different explainations about difference between ventilation and oxygenation, to "you" what is the difference???



Easily put Oxygenation is the process of proper cell perfusion and the cells getting the O2. Ventilation is the mechanical act of breathing, pulling air in and out.  Opening the airway and keeping it open, allows for ventilation. But there is a little more to it for the oxygenation, hence why we give O2, to attempt to boost the oxygenation by having a higher percentage of O2 in the lungs vs CO2.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 26, 2009)

Easiest way to put it:

A ventilator is a machine, therefore ventilation is a mechanical process.

Oxygen is a chemical, therefore oxygenation is a chemical process.


----------

